# Driving from Lamezia Terme to Kent UK



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, I am driving my motorhome back to Kent later this month. If anyone who has a full clean drivers licence (insurance reasons) would like to share the drive? Please drop me an email regards Gerard snip


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

gerard you have pms tell people to pm you thanks


----------



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Thanks it wont let me PM*

Hi Pudd,

It wont let me thank you, however for any reading this, this man is a true star and briillant also saved me some big troubles.

so many thanks my very best regards Gerard


----------

